# Just some thoughts



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

1. Food has replaced sex in my life, now I can't even get into my own pants. 

2. The closest I ever got to a 4.0 in school was my blood alcohol 
content. 

3. Marriage changes passion...suddenly you're in bed with a relative. 

4. I saw a woman wearing a sweat shirt with "Guess" on it...so I 
said, "Implants?" 

5. I don't do drugs anymore 'cause I find I get the same effect just standing up fast. 

6. Sign in a Chinese Pet Store: "Buy one dog, get one flea..." 

7. I have my own little world. But it's OK...they know me here. 

8. Money can't buy happiness, but it sure makes misery easier to live with. 

9. I got a sweater for Christmas...I really wanted a screamer or a 
moaner. 

10. If flying is so safe, why do they call the airport the terminal? 

11. I don't approve of political jokes...I've seen too many of them 
get elected. 

12. The most precious thing we have is life. Yet it has absolutely 
no trade-in value. 

13. There are two sides to every divorce: Yours and ****head's. 

14. If life deals you lemons, make lemonade; if it deals you 
tomatoes, make Bloody Marys. But if it deals you a truckload of handgrenades...now THAT'S a message! 

15. I love being married. It's so great to find that one special 
person you want to annoy for the rest of your life. 

16. Shopping tip: You can get shoes for 85 cents at the bowling 
alley. 

17. I am a nobody, and nobody is perfect; therefore I am perfect. 

18. I married my wife for her looks...but not the ones she's been 
giving me lately! 

19. Everyday I beat my own previous record for number of consecutive days I've stayed alive. 

20. Isn't it funny how the mood can be ruined so quickly by just one busted condom.

21. If carrots are so good for the eyes, how come I see so many dead rabbits on the highway? 

22. Welcome to **** Creek-Sorry, We're Out of Paddles! 

23. How come we choose from just two people to run for president and 50 for Miss America?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Aarrgh! You beat me to it. Some of those were _my_ thoughts, John.

Funny!

When my former wife once said she didn't feel like having sex, I didn't realize she meant for the rest of our marriage. :bang:

I once suggested we try doing it "doggie" style. She put a collar and leash on me and fed me Kibble & Bits for a week.

After a long, exhausting day on the job, I got home and asked her what she had made for dinner. She said "reservations".

She said we should start seeing other people. I took her to church. Apparently, that's not what she had in mind.

When I asked why the dishes were piling up in the kitchen sink, she said the maid was on vacation. I didn't know we had a maid.

When they say "marriage is forever" they don't tell you that after a while it just seems that way.

She said she didn't want an ugly satellite dish on the roof. That's when I filed for divorce.

The Nickster :smoking:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

That's probably the way I'm gonna be. My house might even look like a huge uplink center. LOL


----------

